# gravel? or sand?



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

im thinking of breeding reds, and wanted to know what gravel would be better? should i use sand? gravel? or biger rocks?
also what size should they be for breeding?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Go with black sand


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

tag


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

HOACH said:


> Go with black sand


 Sand is not a good choice when it comes to syphoning the eggs. Black unfortunately makes it difficult to see the eggs. Choose a lighter color or natural gravel.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

If you use sand and your fish spawn, it is a little harder to syphon off the eggs. If you do plan on spawning on sand, use a very small amount. Just enough to cover the bottom of the aquarium.
Just my experience.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

why about putting in a piece of slate/rock in the sand?


----------

